# How to make box perches?



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

HI ALL, i was just wondering what kind of tools would u need to have to make box perches and how do you cut them. Any help would be nice. I was thinking about V perches and a mix with box perches . 

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

depends on what your making them out of... if wood then you need nails or screws, a saw to cut the boards. T perches are easiest IMO... just nail some cut 2x4 sections on a long 2x4 up and down and hang in on the wall.
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/images/t-_perch.jpg


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Well...
For my box perches I use milk crates.
I screw the bottom of the milk crate to the wall.
I put some cardboard on the inside of the crate to keep stuff from falling out of the bottom.
I screw a piece of wood to the top so the poop doesnt fall on the bird inside and also screw a piece of wood to the bottom side of the opening of the milk crate so it gives them something to keep any nesting material inside of the crate and a spot to land and perch. 
My birds LOVE them 
Imagine the wood in the picture below as a milk crate.
Same concept. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ed said:


> Well...
> For my box perches I use milk crates.
> I screw the bottom of the milk crate to the wall.
> I put some cardboard on the inside of the crate to keep stuff from falling out of the bottom.
> ...


I think he was talking about perches and not nest boxes, box perches can be pretty simple and do not need to hold nest material...a shelfing unit with dividers would be box perches.... like these http://www.photoboxpro.com/AMMED_ISMAIL_LOFT_WEBSITE/OUR_LOFTS/IMAG007.JPG


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

roller_boi said:


> HI ALL, i was just wondering what kind of tools would u need to have to make box perches and how do you cut them. Any help would be nice. I was thinking about V perches and a mix with box perches .
> 
> Thanks


Just a suggestion. My boxes are about two inches away from the wall, it helps in keeeping the perches clean and easier to clean.


----------



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey all, sorry for the confusion. i was actually talking about box perches for a kitbox not a loft hehe.. lol. something like this










sooooooooooooooooooooooo.... what tools would i need and how would i start making it lol. thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

roller_boi said:


> Hey all, sorry for the confusion. i was actually talking about box perches for a kitbox not a loft hehe.. lol. something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you are going to use plywood you will need a table saw to cut your strips of wood .. if you are going to use 5"x 8' boards you will need a miter saw to cut them .. once you have your boards all measured and cut to specs you can either use a nail gun or a cordless screwdriver to put it all together .. or if you have a dado saw blade you can cut groves in the boards to slot it all together too which would be sweet  plus you are going to need a tape measure to measure it all out and a box of screws to hold it all together


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

roller boi,
Better yet just buy the kit box in the picture...It's for sale.
No work and no tools required.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

For wood I took apart pallets. Most pallets are made from 1x4 so thats a perfect size. Then just cut them into strips, use a circular saw or mitre saw. Dude just im me one day lol on aim and ill tell you hahaha.


----------



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

plumvalley said:


> roller boi,
> Better yet just buy the kit box in the picture...It's for sale.
> No work and no tools required.



i would, but its too far away from me.

@LokotaLoft, thanks 

@The Game, lol yeah thanks


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

I wish they could ship them. I would buy both. lol


----------



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

lol its a really nice looking kitbox


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

making them isnt so hard after you cut the boards to spec .. first you just screw each of the top boards to the verticle ones, then you just screw them to the one below and wellah you have box perches


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> if you are going to use plywood you will need a table saw to cut your strips of wood .. if you are going to use 5"x 8' boards you will need a miter saw to cut them .. once you have your boards all measured and cut to specs you can either use a nail gun or a *cordless screwdriver* to put it all together .. or if you have a dado saw blade you can cut groves in the boards to slot it all together too which would be sweet  plus you are going to need a tape measure to measure it all out and a box of screws to hold it all together


OH!!! this kind of cordless screwdriver??? Lol


----------

